# What's In It? 90% Off "The Orchestra Bundle" by Aria Sounds



## donbodin (Dec 21, 2017)

Another week another big bundle deal!

With the announcement of VStBuzz's offer of the http://vstbuzz.com/deals/90-off-orchestral-bundle-aria-sounds/?ref=14 (90% OFF &quot;The Orchestral Bundle&quot; by Aria Sounds), Sample Library Review editor Brian Brylow shared his thoughts (and some beautiful compositions) in a written review and I created a little companion video to shed from some light on "What's In It?".
Thoughts, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2kyIDrl



Until January 2, 2018 sales period you can get the http://vstbuzz.com/deals/90-off-orchestral-bundle-aria-sounds/?ref=14 (90% OFF &quot;The Orchestral Bundle&quot; by Aria Sounds) for €99 (reg €952)

In the spirit of transparency Sample Library Review is an affiliate partner of http://vstbuzz.com/deals/90-off-orchestral-bundle-aria-sounds/?ref=14 (VSTBuzz). If you purchase through our links, at no cost to you, SLR will receive a small commission that helps us to compensate our hard-working contributors and keep the website running.


----------

